# All makeup artists pleaseee!!



## Leeesha1711 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm wanting to do a makeup artist course. Thing is I have children at home and can't go out to do the course so i was thinking online.

This is the course I was looking at..


https://www.qcmakeupacademy.com/online-makeup-courses/makeup-artistry/

There's also... This one

https://www.qcmakeupacademy.com/online-makeup-courses/master-makeup-artistry/

I would want to do makeup on people like makeup artists do lol but have the qualification for it


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2017)

Did you ever decide on this course?


----------



## helengrey (Sep 20, 2021)

There are various academies that provide you the online courses, but I think offline courses will provide to your better understanding and experience as comparable to online course.


----------



## lasharn (Oct 4, 2021)

I think you should start on the basics first.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 10, 2021)

It's been 5 years, I wonder what she choose to do?


----------

